

Google limits Android support for CDMA phones - nikhilkmenon
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/02/07/google_android_cdma/

======
verelo
I dont know a lot about CDMA, other than you dont have a sim card. I like sim
cards (because i like switching providers when i want to), so i think this is
a good thing?

